# Trying to wire 6 pin truck lite to 02 ford f-250 super duty need some help



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello everyone

I have a dilemma.

I am trying to get into snow plowing. I bought a 7.5 Diamond plow with ez classic mounting, e47 pump and truck lite lights. I have everything working except the lights. I am trying to wire a 6 pin toggle switch with truck lite lights. The guy that sold me the plow said everything came off a 04 f-250 SD and I have a 02 Ford f-250 SD, HB5 lights. So far everything has fit perfect.

The harness has a blue male head light plug and a female black light plug on the passenger side. And on the drivers side I have a blue headlight plug.

I do not know where the following wires go. picture attachment included

Passenger side- yellow, black and purple next to head light plug.

Driver side- Yellow wire next to headlight plug

If they go to marker, blinkers do I just splice them in?

It did not come with any relay or iso boxes.

I wanted to know the correct way to connect this, because it is the only thing stopping me from plowing. Thank you for any help rendered.

Steve
the greenhorn


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

How about a pic of the actual plugs? Sounds like you may have wiring for night sabers with modules which would mean you are missing some wiring.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

I will get some real photos today after work. I'm pretty sure they go to truck lite atl, because I have the truck lite plow lights plugged into the harness right now.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Truck lite atl plug ins*

The harness also has two plug ins for these ends that I already connected to the truck lite atl lights. I didn't include them in my drawing sorry.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

steveo52;1895158 said:


> The harness also has two plug ins for these ends that I already connected to the truck lite atl lights. I didn't include them in my drawing sorry.


That plug would be at the bumper to disconnect plow from truck.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

I fed those two bumper disconnects through the grill and connected to my plow lights along with all my pump wires. Leaving me in my current situation. At least the old e-47 is working good.

This is my first plow install and it has been a tough one.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

steveo52;1895176 said:


> I fed those two bumper disconnects through the grill and connected to my plow lights along with all my pump wires. Leaving me in my current situation. At least the old e-47 is working good.
> 
> This is my first plow install and it has been a tough one.


Most of the early classic mount Meyer wiring cut existing truck side headlights wires and ran them back to a toggle switch. Then sent two sets of wires back out, one set for truck lights and another for the plow lights. I would not recommend this setup on a newer vehicle since some newer vehicles lights are computer controlled and cutting wires can cause other issues. Meyer then began using light modules with plug and play harnesses for truck side light harnesses.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's what it looks like. 

If I don't cut into those wires I need to buy all new wiring for lights and pump and a isolation box.

I'm going to start looking for part numbers and try to get an idea of exactly what I need to buy.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

Alright so if I mount a night saber light system with iso boxes and buy the truck specific light adapter I should be set.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

Alright I think this fix my problem

Night Saber II

http://www.storksplows.com/07550-ne...eft-headlights-with-modules-night-lights.html

Truck headlight adapter kit

http://www.storksplows.com/07102-me...kit-hb5-9007-replacable-bulbs-ford-dodge.html


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

steveo52;1895223 said:


> Alright I think this fix my problem
> 
> Night Saber II
> 
> ...


Without knowing exactly what you already have I really can't say what you need. But those two kits should replace any headlight harness you have now.


----------



## steveo52 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for the help kimber. I am going to remove the old light harness and keep the e-47 harness. I don't see why it wouldn't work. Problem solved woot.


----------

